# Rocky Mount NC Police Officer Alan Christopher Silver



## kwflatbed

City of Rocky Mount, N.C.

Officer Alan Christopher Silver

Injuries from Cruiser Crash Claim North Carolina Officer

*City of Rocky Mount, N.C.*

*ROCKY MOUNT, N.C.--* Rocky Mount Police Officer Alan Christopher Silver, 23, died today at Pitt Memorial Hospital in Greenville, N.C. as a result of injuries sustained from a traffic accident that occurred April 29 at 10:19 a.m. at the intersection of Woodruff Road and Hunter Hill Road. 
Officer Silver was responding to a robbery in progress call of a person who was making a deposit at the Wachovia Bank on Benvenue Road in Rocky Mount. Officer Silver was operating a marked patrol car with blue lights and audible siren when he collided with another vehicle. 
Officer Silver had been employed with the City of Rocky Mount/Rocky Mount Police Department since April 3, 2006. He was a model employee and was committed to serving the citizens of Rocky Mount with the highest degree of professionalism. 
Officer Silver was the class leader of the Rocky Mount Police Department's 10th Police Academy, the graduation class speaker, and was well-liked by all personnel. He attended East Carolina University and was only one class short of receiving his baccalaureate degree. 
This young officer had a very promising career in law enforcement. He was recently selected to serve on the Rocky Mount Police Department's Honor Guard where he would represent the Department in special ceremonies, events, and at other services. 
Arrangements for his funeral have not been finalized by the family. 
Condolences may be sent to: 
The Rocky Mount Police Department c/o Officer Alan Silver PO Box 1180 330 S. Church Street Rocky Mount, NC 27802 
For more information, please contact RMPD Captain Laura Fahnestock at 252-972-1681.


----------



## kwflatbed

05/03/2007
*N.C. officer, 23, dies in automobile accident*

*Officer Down: Officer Alan Christopher Silver *- [, North Carolina]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 23
*Additional Info:* Officer Silver had served with the Rocky Mount Police Department for one year. He is survived by his parents, brother, and girlfriend.
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* 
Officer Silver succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident four days earlier when, while responding to a robbery call, his patrol car collided with another vehicle. The officer was flown to Pitt Memorial Hospital where he remained in critical condition until succumbing to his injuries.

*Date of Incident:* May 2, 2007

North Carolina Newswire
ROCKY MOUNT, N.C. - Rocky Mount Police Officer Alan Christopher Silver, 23, died today at Pitt Memorial Hospital in Greenville, NC as a result of injuries sustained from a traffic accident that occurred on Sunday, April 29, 2007 at 10:19 a.m. at the intersection of Woodruff Road and Hunter Hill Road. 
Officer Silver was responding to a robbery in progress call of a person who was making a deposit at the Wachovia Bank on Benvenue Road in Rocky Mount. Officer Silver was operating a marked patrol car with blue lights and audible siren when he collided with another vehicle ...

read full article


----------

